# My 40th birthday



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Help!

I need some ideas as I just cant think of anything to do to celebrate my 40th birthday with my friends.  They keep telling me I can go where I like but I just cant find anything  

I think I want to go on an aeroplane somewhere  but thats not essential - I just want to have a fun weekend but I do need to bear in mind the cost as there will be about 10 of us going.  I just want to do something different.  We went to Barcelona for one of the girls 40th and that was brill - but cant really do that again as it was only January.  Also - my birthday is in August which is peak time for costs on flights  

Has anyone done anything thats just that little bit different?  Weve done Dublin several times now so dont really want to do it again. We do health farm each year anyway so thats nothing different.

Ahh its too hard to do it all on my own - if any of you have any suggestions I would be eternally grateful    If we fly it will be either from Birmingham, East Midlands or Coventry.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I went to New York with a friend for my 40th and had a fab time, its probably a bit expensive, but you may be able to get a good deal.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Debs

   your no where near 40!!!!!!!!

Can I have the number of your beautician hun? 

Sorry not helpful for your birthday but am still in shock!

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Aww fidge .... I wuv you    

Think you might need the number for the optician not the beautician though


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hey lurvy!!

lets party together!!!! Im   that im nearly 40 and hubby hasnt planned anything  

 

Jxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Well we will do some planning tomorrow   

I think I have searched every flight company in the hope for some cheap flights somewhere but cant find any - I dont mind going in September or October even but I just dont know what to organise    I told the girls I would look this weekend - and I have done but got fed up very quickly     hence me asking you guys for some help     They wont know I cheated and asked you lot


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I bough DH a race at Silverstone for his 30th.  What about a driving alternative vehicles day?  Dont know how much it would cost but.  I keep saying I'm going to do the fundraiser for Marie Curie that they run in NI every yera: driving tractors, trucks and fire engines etc: its a race thing just for women!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What about a hot air ballon ride  thats flying - and you could all go up - i believe the baskets hold a dozen people or you could convoy!

~Dizzi~


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Debs - I agree - wouldn't have believed you were about to hit the big 4 - 0  

I know it's not flying but years ago a whole group of us went on a party cruise over to France to raise money for breast cancer. It was really good fun. We minibused to the port and once on board, there was a gala dinner (black tie) and then we hit the club all night. It was only a one night thing and I'm not sure that they still do them (used to do them every Friday/Sat and I think it was P & O) but if not, you could do maybe look into a 3 night mini cruise or something? 

Lou
XX


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Debs
Have sent you a "right bargain" IM ... loads of choice!  
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I know it might not sound dead exciting (sorry  ) We went to York for my Hen Do and that was really good, there's a treasure hunt around the city you can do, loads of good shopping, the nightlife is great and we stayed in the Holiday Inn Express which was fairly cheap too.

Axx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh Debs well I need ideas for my 30th in October so will nick some of these!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Us Stratford crew could all descend down to Coventry and celebrate it with her


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Debs, 

Can't believe you are almost 40 too! My sister is 40 in July, she is having a huge party though.

Do you all like Alton Towers and the rides etc? The reason I ask is cos in October I am going on a Hen weekend there, staying in the hotel, you get your tickets into the park, entry into the swimming place, a night in the hotel plus breakfast, all for £70, which I don't think is bad at all. If you like that sort of thing obviously?!?! I think you get an extra hour before and after it opens and closes too.

Will keep thinking though.

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Debs

How about going to the Edinburgh Fringe festival thats on in August? Edinburgh is lovely and I can imagine that would be a great time to visit too?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks girls for all your thoughts - im busy going through them all so please dont think im ignoring you   

Some great ideas here ... keep them coming as I have still got a few days before I have to report back     

Thanks again.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## emilycasey (Apr 3, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. A few of us went to Dublin for my friend's 40th and we had a whale of a time. OR maybe you could all go on a girls spa day, followed by cocktails and a nice meal out?

Hope you have a good one whatever you decide to do.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

You can come to Madrid from East Midlands....then again, August is boiling hot and everywhere shuts down..hmmm..that wasn't very helpful, sorry.   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Kay xxx


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

Hi Debs

I'm another 1967 baby - mines in May!!

What about Milan?  You can have some serious retail therapy, a bit of culture, Lake Como (beautiful) is a 20 min train ride (about 3 quid when we went), lots of nice wine and fab italian food.  Better to go in September as in August Milan is pretty much closed.

Whatever you do have a great time
Sheila


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm just back from a weekend in York & it was lovely!

You could go shopping in the day time & go on a ghost trail in the evening which is a good laugh, followed by fab food & lots of drink!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Have you made any plans yet 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Debs,

As Dizzi says - have you decided on any plans yet?

My big 4-0 is also in August - 16th!  when's yours?
I'm having a pampering day - massage, facial, pedicure and manicure, followed by having my hair done!  Meal out in evenig with family.
Nex day, Limo to airport, where we (DH & I), fly up to Edinburgh, taking in the Millitary Tattoo amongst other things!
So hopefully a memorable few days!


----------

